# Orchard layout.



## taylalatbh (Sep 15, 2013)

How have you laid out the trees in your orchard area of your town? Tree, two spaces, tree? One space? Three? Looking for some tips.

Also, anyone got a nice orchard in their town? Please post your dream code


----------



## Scribbler397 (Sep 15, 2013)

I like to have mine like this:
(x=empty spot)
(o=tree)
xoxoxoxoxoxox
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
oxoxoxoxoxoxo

etc.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 15, 2013)

I used the thin bit of land at the top right of my town, it has my campsite and lots of trees in it. They're in two rows, diagonally from each other. Like this:
T T T T
 T T T T

Also I'd consider either making one thread with all your questions, or putting them in the questions thread if I were you. It might be considered spam otherwise.


----------



## taylalatbh (Sep 15, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I used the thin bit of land at the top right of my town, it has my campsite and lots of trees in it. They're in two rows, diagonally from each other. Like this:
> T T T T
> T T T T
> 
> Also I'd consider either making one thread with all your questions, or putting them in the questions thread if I were you. It might be considered spam otherwise.



I post them as I think of them. They're all different subjects so I don't see the problem.


----------



## taylalatbh (Sep 15, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> I like to have mine like this:
> (x=empty spot)
> (o=tree)
> xoxoxoxoxoxox
> ...



Can I visit your dream town?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't have orchards. I plant trees where ever I find a space. It works better with my town's layout.


----------



## Rendra (Sep 15, 2013)

I have trees around my entire town but I plant 2 rows of the 5 different village fruits and my native perfect fruit along the train track fence on either side of the train station. This will hopefully protect at least some of the fruit from having a new villager's house plop down on it. I plant these trees with only 1 space between them, and then the row in front I stagger them.
T_T_T_T_T_T

_T_T_T_T_T_


----------



## Keen (Sep 15, 2013)

I have one orchard of perfect fruit 

xoxox
oooo
xoxox

x-perfect fruit tree
o - empty space. Each row yeilds a basket of 9 fruit 


I'm also planning another orchard for bug catching and perfect fruit 

xoxox
oooo
xoox
oooo
xoxox

Same as before, with the x's and o's


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Town space is too limited. I just have rows of perfect oranges in the places where they look good, and other fruits wherever they fit.


----------



## Lin (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a small orchard above my mayor's house, sorta like:

x o x o 
x o x o 
x o x o 
x o x o 

etc...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 15, 2013)

I dislike the concept of orchards because they take up a lot of space that could be used for PWPs and I don't think they look very nice. I actually find them really boring in terms of appearance. 
One idea I did have, though, that I thought would look nice and help make a lot of money for my town was to plant the trees along the fence near the train station, which I've started doing. Aside from that, though, I just plant the trees wherever I think they'd look nice.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

I felt that orchards worked in City Folk because of the size, was the town size really that much bigger though?


----------

